# Have any suggestions here actually been implemented?



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I get the sense that anything I post here is mere mental masturbation.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Up at the top of the page: "This site is not part of TiVo, Inc."
Down at the bottom: "This site is not owned or operated by TiVo Inc."


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Who knows if the Suggestions from here are used... it does not hurt to share IAC.

How about the FSI?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

SullyND said:


> Up at the top of the page: "This site is not part of TiVo, Inc."
> Down at the bottom: "This site is not owned or operated by TiVo Inc."


That didn't stop them from having an official presence here, at one time. Doesn't stop them from using our suggestions either, though it appears they don't and never have.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

They certainly never seemed to pay any attention to the suggestion list on the official TiVo web pages, not even the ones that were suggested so often they had gathered them into a list where you could just say "me too".


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got a suspension here once. Does that count?


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

HomeUser said:


> How about the FSI?


What is FSI? Seems familiar like I should know it.

Never mind, I found it "*F*ree *S*pace *I*ndicator "


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> How about the FSI?


One item out of hundreds. Our sales rate isn't so good.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Online scheduling is another one, as is resorting season passes online. Streaming instead of only transferring has also been mentioned here, along with the mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HomeUser said:


> How about the FSI?


Only took them 10 years and a complete UI redesign.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

One of my favorites the Recently Deleted folder!
Ummm How about folders in general.
MRV and now MRS.
And recall using ,#401


----------



## alanb (Mar 23, 2005)

bshrock said:


> One of my favorites the Recently Deleted folder!
> Ummm How about folders in general.
> MRV and now MRS.
> And recall using ,#401


Would love to see folders as well.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

After looking at the threads started, better diagnostics would help.

History should contain two weeks of data minimum. It could include a show's bit rate and file size until the title is deleted and then include the deletion date & time.

A reboot/restart, including a code for the reason, could be an entry. A power failure is hard to log unless there is a battery inside that can power the NVRAM/Flash needed to save the data. At least have an entry when power is applied.


----------

